# مشروع ناجح مربح [ التجارة الالكترونية ]



## سناء العرب (22 مايو 2013)

*مشروع ناجح مربح [ التجارة الالكترونية ]*  

   مشروع ناجح يحتاج الى شريك وممول بنسبة 50 % فقط [ التجارة الالكترونية ]

​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
 *أنا احد الشباب الطموحين الي عندهم خبره في عالم الانترنت ما يقارب 4 سنوات*
 *سواء من حيث التصميم والبرمجة وخبرات إدارة السيرفرات وتحديداً تطبيقات الاجهزة الذكية ...*
 *وأفكر بفتح**مشروع **كبير جداً جداً وله ارباح خياليه سبق وقد تم العمل مع شركات كبرى بإرباح خياليه *
 *وهو شركة لإستضافة وتصميم المواقع و البرمجة والتصميم ... الخ*
 *والمهم أنها تكون رسمية ومسجلة بسجل تجاري *
 *ابي ان يكون الممول ثقة في مناصفة ارباحي وارباحة ويآخذ 40 % فقط من الإرباح الشهرية !*
 *ولدي عملاء يعملون معي وابرمج لهم **لي ممارسة لعدة سنوات في النشاط 
وانا اعمل بمفردي بإرباح لا بأس من 4500 ريال الى 8500 الاف ريال *
 *ولكن اطمح الى توسيع هذا المشروع انا بإمكانني دفع نصف التكاليف عن الممول *
 *لان لدي التزامات وانا حالياً ادرس بالجامعة تخصص برمجيات *
 *واضمن له بأنه سيحقق ارباح 200% خلال السنه الأولى*
 *وطبعاً في البداية قد تتوصل ميزانية المشروع إلى 20 الف ريال سعودي كحد اعلى *
 *انا لدي سيرفرات شخصية محتواها الان 170 موقع الالكتروني والحمد لله *
 *وشغلي ماشي ولكن الارباح لا تفي بشي حالياً لابد من حجز سيرفرات كبيرة للمواقع من شركة مرموقة *
 *وكذلك يتم حجز سيرفرات كتابية وصوتية لمحبي الدردشات والتجمعات الشبابية الخ ..... *
 *ويحتاج الى موظف مبرمج محترف كي يساعدني في اموري في حين الضغوط *
 *وفي الأخير واهم الكلام*
 *بأن التعامل بمصداقية هو أهم شي والجدية ابي الشريك ما يفكر بالربح *
 *بل يفكر بالانتاج والسمعة قبل كل شي والرازق الله سبحانة وتعالى *
 *علماً بانه سيكون بيننا عقود رسمية وببصمات لضمان حق الطرفين * 
 *وكما قلت لكم بإمكانني دفع 50 % من قيمة المشروع *
 *لانني واثق تمام الثقة بإنه سيعود رآس المال اضعاف الاضعاف *
 *والا ما وجدت تلك الشركات الجديدة في عالم الويب التي وصل دخلها ما بين 30 الى 40 الف شهرياً *
 *مثل كبار الشركات [ توب لاين ـ اكساء هوست ـ مربع ـ ترايدنت ] الخخخخ ..*

 *وأرغب من الشريك فتح حسابات بنكية بجميع البنوك السعودية *

 *من لديه استفسار أو اي شي يقوم بكتابة ايميل وسأقوم بالرد عليه بإذن الله*
 *والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*
 *التواصل يكون عبر الخاص 
او عبر البريد 
**Beeeet2008@hotmail.com 



الله يرزق الجميع *


----------

